# Hobbies and life



## darkangel66n

So I wrote the following tonight on my local fish club page, but really it applies to many hobbies and many facets of life in general. I would just like you all to consider it.

(So after todays CAOAC auction I have been wondering. Is our hobby dying? So few people and everyone seemed to be older. There were few 20 to 30 year olds and even fewer under 20. I have been pondering this for some time. As the older very experienced hobbyists pass on what is going to happen to our hobby? Over the last year I have made it a point of helping out all new aquarists that I encounter no matter where they may be. Helpful advice on Facebook pages, not bidding on something when I see a new person bidding on it, paying forward to new younger people with equipment or other extras I have, especially to the younger ones and just generally trying to get new people enthused and not disappointed in the hobby. Tonight I would like to challenge all of us to try and bring some new fresh blood into this hobby. Let's all try and help out someone new and not ridicule them or belittle them for mistakes or faux pas. We have all been there, done that, and killed the fish to prove it.)


----------



## HOWsMom

Wise words.

In many areas - not just our hobby of fish keeping - children literally ARE the future.

Thank you Frank - you've made the last month or two much easier, and more enjoyable, for my daughter and I.


----------



## fyns

I just gave my old 29 gallon to a friend. 

She had a goldfish for quite a long time, in a goldfish bowl. 

It's a basic set up. Aqua clear 30, a heater, and the tank. Was going to give her the lights, but after checking them over they were not safe - went into the garbage  Bought her a new sponge, and bio media ( which I am seeding in my filter atm )

Plan to supply her some super easy, fast growing plants to help maintain water chemistry, and some live stock that I have/will breed!

The tank is a disaster atm, and someone spilled transmission oil in it, but we're going to clean it up!

Also plan to give some live stock to an old friend that has a running tank, but he lost his enthusiasm for the hobby a long time ago, hoping that more interesting, easy to keep fish might spark his interest.


----------



## Marz

As some of you know I am very new to the SW hobby, however have had FW tanks through-out my entire life. When we had bought the house that we are currently living in the plan was to get a largish tank for Cichlids as I had always loved them....but that didn't materialize. 

I have young kids and my oldest was given a smaller tank over Christmas and wanted to get a fish. We searched and finally settled on a Betta. Over a short period of time the small tank was a disaster to clean (half-moon) so I was lucky enough to find a fluval edge at a great price. The key to keeping my youngest interested, is to do all the pain in the ... work .... and make it simple for them...feeding and water changes. While looking for the Betta, my wife saw SW and fell in love with the fish and the corals. So now we have a small FW tank and small SW tank. What I can say, is that if forums like this continue to be friendly, non-judgemental, people joining the hobby will have a great resource to find success. I personally don't have the opportunity to give anything to help new people along, but my hope is that as I get back into the hobby and deeper into SW that I will be able to contribute.

The sentiment of this post is bang on, however sometimes people starting in the hobby are intimidated by the equipment selection and cost...I certainly was...and before finding this forum, didn't realize that used was an option. I was one of the lucky ones that actually had a forum member speak up to me while I was at my LFS. He had suggested that I join a forum, read up, ask questions, and then make my decision...and this is where I have found success; through everyone that I have met here and elsewhere who have been courteous, patient, and most importantly VERY informative! Although I am sure I will and already have made mistakes to get me here so far, I am more than sure that the help found on here has saved me from some disasters 

To everyone that has helped not just me but others...thanks! IT keeps me keeping on  I also think I am addicted, but the jury is still out on that one!


----------



## zenins

Our club has tried to encourage youngsters in grade 4 to take an interest in the aquarium hobby.
An aquarium is put into the classroom and the kids are taught how to take care of it, as well as the science involved.
It is hoped that the child will eventually start to keep an aquarium at home.
That had varied success due to how much parental involvement is required.
I think the prime time is grade 7, the child is a bit more mature and responsible,
so less parental time is required.
Also, it is before they get distracted by the opposite sex, cars and sports 

Another distraction is the electronic devices that seem to be permanently attached to teenager's hands ( or thumbs  ) not sure what to do about that


----------



## HOWsMom

Marz said:


> people starting in the hobby are intimidated by the equipment selection and cost


This would be even more so for a child who doesn't have their own cash to put into it, especially a younger child.

Fish-keeping is not just a one-time expense, and even for a not-quite-a-beginner and a not-a-youngster-anymore it can be overwhelming in terms of money !

Thankful for places like freecycle, kijiji, and forums like this one, and clubs like DRAS !!

And getting out to the monthly meeting was great for Bug and I to meet others who are into this hobby beyond the glass-box-with-goldfish point ;D

Or maybe I'm just rambling !


----------



## zenins

zenins said:


> Another distraction is the electronic devices that seem to be permanently attached to teenager's hands ( or thumbs  ) not sure what to do about that


Just a note, I am an administrator of the KWAS Facebook page, so I took a look at the statistics behind the scenes.
Turns out the largest group visiting our Facebook page is in the 25 to 34 age group at 26%. The 18-24 is at 14% and 13-17 is at 1.6%. 55-64 is at 8% and 65 and over is at 3.8%.
I know that many of the older members of aquarium clubs do not visit forums or Facebook, so that is to be expected.
I was hoping for more in the 13-17 age group but I think they are spending their time on other pages and websites ...


----------



## Marz

The jump from 17 up to the 18-24 is impressive though...and the fact that it grows during that 16 year period to age 34 is encouraging. No stats for the age group between 34 up to 55?


----------



## ameekplec.

From what I've seen in aquarium club meetings, no offense, but it's the clubs that are dying, and not the hobby. There are plenty of "young" (20-30's) people in the hobby - they're generally the ones adopting new technologies and ideas and applying them to the hobby I find. Between the staunch old guy hobbyists that stick to "tried-and-true" methods giving grief to all the newbies, and the fact that people just don't need to attend "fish clubs" to get info or meet people means that unless the clubs do something to attract young people to them, they're just not going to keep up.


----------



## zenins

Marz said:


> The jump from 17 up to the 18-24 is impressive though...and the fact that it grows during that 16 year period to age 34 is encouraging. No stats for the age group between 34 up to 55?


35-44 is 24% and 45-54 is 21%

Lots of other stats in the admin panel for those that are stats junkies 
Things like country of origin, city of origin, native language, split between male and female, and so on ...


----------



## zenins

ameekplec. said:


> From what I've seen in aquarium club meetings, no offense, but it's the clubs that are dying, and not the hobby. There are plenty of "young" (20-30's) people in the hobby - they're generally the ones adopting new technologies and ideas and applying them to the hobby I find. Between the staunch old guy hobbyists that stick to "tried-and-true" methods giving grief to all the newbies, and the fact that people just don't need to attend "fish clubs" to get info or meet people means that unless the clubs do something to attract young people to them, they're just not going to keep up.


Yes, I agree

Our club is always trying to encourage people to come to our meetings, I think that it is important to meet someone in person once in a while in addition to electronically on forums and Facebook.

We were also trying to appeal to the marine/salt water hobbyists because that seems to be where most of the new technology and advancements in the hobby is taking place, but we were not successful, not sure why


----------



## bob123

I agree with both ameekplec and zenin, but remember that clubs have more to offer as to preserving the true line of a fish breed. They also give to the community (hobby) better quality of fish than lfs, provide education into new technology and preservation of fish stocks in the wild. Our club in London is not opposed to new members what ever their age from attending our club and bringing their ideas forward. Also without clubs you would not have auctions where there is many unique and unusual fish plus the opportunity to pick up some used equipment at very low prices. So attend a meeting or two at a local club and see what is happening you are more than welcome I'm sure.


----------



## sig

I agree completely with this statement

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Kooka

zenins said:


> Our club has tried to encourage youngsters in grade 4 to take an interest in the aquarium hobby.
> An aquarium is put into the classroom and the kids are taught how to take care of it, as well as the science involved.
> It is hoped that the child will eventually start to keep an aquarium at home.
> That had varied success due to how much parental involvement is required.
> I think the prime time is grade 7, the child is a bit more mature and responsible,
> so less parental time is required.
> Also, it is before they get distracted by the opposite sex, cars and sports
> 
> Another distraction is the electronic devices that seem to be permanently attached to teenager's hands ( or thumbs  ) not sure what to do about that


Yes I agree to the above. Speaking from experience here, the vast majority of elementary school aged kids and teens have very little interest in maintaining aquariums, and it's not due to the lack of money or time. They are so glued to their electronic devices they are literally OBLIVIOUS to the outside world around them. Kids are way to immersed in their social networking online, MMO games and X Boxes to even consider adopting aquariums as a hobby, let alone taking the time out of their "busy" lives going to dance class or soccer practice to take care of and maintain them. I'm not saying that technology is totally at fault, but it has contributed to an overall sense of apathy and lack of wonder that exists with this generation of children. Of course there are always exceptions, but unfortunately I think that without certain clubs and organizations promoting the aquarium hobby it will only get worse.


----------



## HOWsMom

Kooka said:


> Yes I agree to the above. Speaking from experience here, the vast majority of elementary school aged kids and teens have very little interest in maintaining aquariums, and it's not due to the lack of money or time. They are so glued to their electronic devices they are literally OBLIVIOUS to the outside world around them. Kids are way to immersed in their social networking online, MMO games and X Boxes to even consider adopting aquariums as a hobby, let alone taking the time out of their "busy" lives going to dance class or soccer practice to take care of and maintain them. I'm not saying that technology is totally at fault, but it has contributed to an overall sense of apathy and lack of wonder that exists with this generation of children. Of course there are always exceptions, but unfortunately I think that without certain clubs and organizations promoting the aquarium hobby it will only get worse.


So is my daughter really THAT weird ?

She is homeschooled, which might make a big difference, but at 9 - she is involved HEAVILY in Scouting, and the YMCA.

She takes soccer, basketball, dance, acrobatics, swimming lessons and is on the swim team which is a twice a week practice.

She does have a cell phone, sort of. Technically it belongs to all three kids.
She plays some games online, and loves to watch YTV and such as well.

But those who have met her will ascertain that she LOVES her fishie friends too ! And she does the vast majority of her own aquarium maintenance, from water testing to water changes to feeding, etc.

But, maybe she IS just weird !


----------



## Kooka

HOWsMom said:


> So is my daughter really THAT weird ?
> 
> She is homeschooled, which might make a big difference, but at 9 - she is involved HEAVILY in Scouting, and the YMCA.
> 
> She takes soccer, basketball, dance, acrobatics, swimming lessons and is on the swim team which is a twice a week practice.
> 
> She does have a cell phone, sort of. Technically it belongs to all three kids.
> She plays some games online, and loves to watch YTV and such as well.
> 
> But those who have met her will ascertain that she LOVES her fishie friends too ! And she does the vast majority of her own aquarium maintenance, from water testing to water changes to feeding, etc.
> 
> But, maybe she IS just weird !


Nope, she's not WEIRD, that would be the incorrect word to use. I would say she is one of those kids that would be considered an exception, in a good way, most likely due to the fact that she and her siblings have been raised with a person in their family that has exposed them to the hobby. Obviously your daughter has many extra-curricular activities which is something that should be applauded and admired, and the fact that she shows an interest in the hobby is also good to hear. I would also bet dollars to donuts that you as a parent limit her exposure to the said games she plays, her time spent on the phone and watching YTV all the while cultivating her interests in all her other hobbies and activities, including fish-keeping.


----------



## eatmysox

As a 24 year old, I would say that time plays a lot into it. I was very involved in our local club for the last few years but have recently had to step back just due to time. At 24 I am at the point in my life where I am trying to get things under control. Finding a job that suits my degree, getting another degree, looking for that special someone. Etc etc. I am involved (although mostly lurk) in most of the Canadian forums and a lot of different Facebook groups. It is easy to get home at midnight and take a look at some forums. However since much of my generation is not working on the 9-5 work day it is difficult to get more involved. Not that we don't exist just that we only have so much time to dedicate to things 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flexin5

I find that there's a growing younger population in this hobby, but i think that this hobby is more geared toward older people who are more settled down. i know that when i was in my early 20's, i wanted a reef tank; i just wasn't home enough for it. i went clubbing alot, trips, stayed over at friends places when i was too hammered..lol so a fish tank wasn't the best idea. 

now that i'm older and don't do that stuff anymore i can maintain a tank the way it's supposed too i guess.


----------



## ksimdjembe

I think also that the hobby in general allows for far more specialised and specific interests now more than ever. You can get a whole group of just shrimp keepers, killifish keepers, betta (wild and fancy) keepers, livebearer (wild and domestic) keepers, cichlids, planted (low light/ high light), pond guys, salt guys, etc..

And there are websites and forums for each. It fractures to a certain extent, but it's amazing the variety that is offered now!


----------



## woopderson

As a new member of the hobby, and a 24 year old, it can be tough to find the time/funds. Between job and getting everything in line with my first apartment it be trickey. I had always loved aquariums, and heard about this forum from a friend. I had no idea used equipment was available or that people bred and sold their own livestock. The community has been very helpful, and I hugely appreciate all the advice/help. I have given back a bit, and hope to do more. Having people be the light in the dark was a huge relief!


----------



## Bullet

Sorry if I sound a little bit jaded but after being on this forum for a while and after buying some corals and fish from others, I'd have to say that a lot on this site (and other sites too - nothing to do with this one specifically) are filled with people who are buying and selling and just trying to make a buck off each other
I've seen it and I have been a victim of it 
If you think any differently, I have to say that you are very naive 
The almighty dollar breeds corruption I guess


----------



## HOWsMom

Bullet said:


> ... people who are buying and selling and just trying to make a buck off each other


I do see this - everyone is trying to make a buck or save a buck, sure.

But what I *ALSO *see on this forum is :

- people willing to hand out advice without judgement
- people helping out beginners without the thought to profit
- support
- camaraderie, and fun


----------



## zenins

HOWsMom said:


> - people willing to hand out advice without judgement
> - people helping out beginners without the thought to profit
> - support
> - camaraderie, and fun


Agreed 

This is the best part of the hobby


----------



## Spicoli

I think that its people like yourself and many others i've met keeping fish that will keep the hobby alive. I know for a fact if I have kids it will be something i hope we share with them like you and your son. In an effort to aid in someone starting a fresh tank, the following tank is available FREE to anyone who may be able to start a hobbyist or possibly is looking to expand their own hobby. 

The only catch is you can never SELL the tank, if you are done with it pass it forward to keep the hobby alive!


So this tank below is free i'm in oshawa and you gotta pick it up unless you are close

It's a 6 gallon column tank with built in filter and led lighting


----------



## Spicoli

Spicoli said:


> I think that its people like yourself and many others i've met keeping fish that will keep the hobby alive. I know for a fact if I have kids it will be something i hope we share with them like you and your son. In an effort to aid in someone starting a fresh tank, the following tank is available FREE to anyone who may be able to start a hobbyist or possibly is looking to expand their own hobby.
> 
> The only catch is you can never SELL the tank, if you are done with it pass it forward to keep the hobby alive!
> 
> So this tank below is free i'm in oshawa and you gotta pick it up unless you are close
> 
> It's a 6 gallon column tank with built in filter and led lighting


Can't believe no one saw the post i made. ? Free Tank? No body?


----------



## MelodyManDias

Happy to say i am a 23 year old just geting into the hobby! Its starts with one of my friends and spread to a group of 5-6 new reef addicts between the ages of 20-27 ,its a gorgeous hobbie and happy to say the hamilton youth are lovin it ! 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadaPleco

As many have said I think it is a priorities thing. I had fish when I was in grade school, then nothing at all until after university (which in my case was only a year or so). I then started getting into it big time and opened a forum (which is still going). Most teens, and early 20's are simply not interested or have the time. Sure you'll always have a few, but not tons. 

Then the ppl in their 20's just want to do all the research and what not online as its easier and they can do it while doing whatever else at the same time or at 3am.

A few years later it seems like they will go and actually checkout the clubs and auctions. Its a cycle, I wouldn't be overly concerned about the number of people having fish dropping off. I know Ive gotten a lot of people involved just from seeing my tanks over the years.

I love going to auctions and catching up with friends i only see a couple times a year if that, (travel distance for me is the killer). Going to monthly club meetings is just not ever going to be an option for me, and even if it were, I would prob. not go to them all.


----------



## zenins

CanadaPleco said:


> I love going to auctions and catching up with friends i only see a couple times a year if that, (travel distance for me is the killer).


Hey Rich, we hope to see you again at our Oktoberfish in the fall


----------



## edwinf

Great topic. I am new to corals and reefs, having kept mainly FW and a small FOWLR in the past. Attempting to keep corals was always on my bucket list, and I have to say that it was finding forums such as gtaaquaria that helped me make that leap. Reading about everyone's experiences and the wealth of local (GTA) content helped with that transition (I have been a long-time lurker and recently signed up). Also, taking time to visit local lfs during off-peak hours to get their advice was extremely helpful.

Looking back on my younger days, cost was a big factor in what I could/could not keep, and I think we have so much more variety and options now on equipment and species/morphs than ever before, which will provide options for the next generation.


----------

